# I Need 100bf of Purple Heart



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

Can any one get some purple heart wood? I need about 100bf and cant find it right now. Please let me know. Ill drive pretty far, or pay for delivery.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Try woodcraft stores. Our local store always has a pretty good supply of purple heart.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

Ya, I have to pretty big wholesale hardwood companies that I deal with and they have everything but purple H right now, I quess. I've called about 20 places in my area...very weird to me that I cant find it??


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I know where 30BF is if that will help. Wide too.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Is one of those companies Woodworkers Source. I know they ship, there is two the Phoenix,AZ area I have been to both. They usually have a good bunch of purple heart, and anything else you are looking for. Here is the link check them out.
http://www.woodworkerssource.com. I buy all my hardwoods there. They are always easy to work with, the people that work there are very knowledgeable as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

woodworkers source is asking $6.99 to $10.00Bf

The 30BF I am referring to is for sale by an individual, is 5/4, all wide stock, and at $3.50BF a great deal. Might barter for it myself if youngwood doesn't need it.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Hearne Hardwoods in PA...and they will ship.

http://www.hearnehardwoods.com/


----------



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> Try woodcraft stores. Our local store always has a pretty good supply of purple heart.
> Mike Hawkins


 
Just made a visit to my local woodcraft store. They had a good stock of it.


----------

